# Is a $1 Ebay no fee timeshare legit?



## Slwags (Sep 7, 2018)

I see these all over Ebay with the seller paying all the fees.   What’s the catch?


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 7, 2018)

No catch, you may just have a very hard time trying to get rid of it later when you want to sell. You need to be careful and know what you are buying and know you really want it. These timeshares come with MFs forever, unless you can sell or give it to someone else. It may even require paying someone or prepaying MFs to get someone else to take it from you.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 7, 2018)

Those are likely listed by 'upfront fee' outfits that have been paid by the timeshare's owners to 'get rid' of the TS. They are legit, but it's a 'buyer beware' situation. They may not be exactly as advertised. The week may be a 'mud week' or the unit may have a lovely view of the dumpsters. You should get an 'estoppel' letter from the resort in question (through the seller) that will outline the actual unit and week being sold. Knowing that those eBay auctions are spur-of-the-moment decisions, that makes it difficult to do your due-diligence. OTOH, on eBay, timeshare sales are NOT final, though backing out will not endear you to the sellers on future auctions.

It helps if you have some underlying understanding of timeshares, do your research on TUG to get to know the various resorts and their policies. For instance, knowing that at certain resorts and systems, you have 11- or 13 months ahead of use to put in your reservation for 'premium' (higher floor, better view, certain dates, etc.) reservations, and that at some, what you are buying is the use of a specific unit on a specific week and that is set in stone. That knowledge cuts through the fluff on auction sites and lets you concentrate on what TS does what you want for your family.

Sometimes, 'FREE' is too high a price to pay.

Joining TUG ($15 a year) unlocks the resort reviews for you, so you can compare one resort against another. Look in the yellow Support TUG link in the dark blue stripe at the top of this and every page to do that.

Knowledge makes you an informed consumer.

Jim


----------



## RX8 (Sep 7, 2018)

And it is important to do research before buying. While ownership gives you more flexibility it isn’t uncommon for these “free” weeks to have maintenance fees that are higher than the cost to stay by renting.


----------



## Panina (Sep 7, 2018)

Slwags said:


> I see these all over Ebay with the seller paying all the fees.   What’s the catch?


Where many ebay free weeks are undesirable, I have gotten a few for free that were very desirable. When I did I was thinking “didn’t anyone else see this”?

You need to learn the difference of what is desirable and what isn’t.  It is best to own a week that can easily be given away by having a week others would want.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 7, 2018)

The shortest answer to your question is “Most of them.” But you need to get the whole story and make an informed decision.

The acquisition cost of a timeshare is not the primary concern when buying one. The ongoing costs of ownership are the maintenance fees, any special assessments, and the planned future of the facility. Those are more important than what you paid to buy it.

Sometimes people just want out, and they’ll pay the transfer costs to entice a buyer to take ownership. I’ve done that as a buyer maybe a dozen times on eBay, where the seller paid the fees. Then later, when it was time to be done with things, as seller I paid the fees, to quickly find the timeshare a new home.

Where you must be very careful is to ensure that what you’re buying is what you think it is. Once it’s in your name, it can be difficult to get it out of your name.

Dave


----------



## jhac007 (Sep 7, 2018)

Panina said:


> Where many ebay free weeks are undesirable, I have gotten a few for free that were very desirable. When I did I was thinking “didn’t anyone else see this”?
> 
> You need to learn the difference of what is desirable and what isn’t.  It is best to own a week that can easily be given away by having a week others would want.



Having been in the same situation, I like this response.  If you are well versed on the timeshare in question, can use it a lot, see it advertised for $$ other places and was considering buying it anyway, it could be a bonanza.  Sometimes others think "this is a scam" and let a great one get away.  The same applies weeks that may be say thousands less but appear "scam" but if it is something you want, do your due diligence!


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 7, 2018)

the cost is legit...meaning you can indeed own that timeshare for $1 if you win the auction.  Deciding if that $1 is worth the purchase price is a whole nother matter!


Grats on discovering the resale market, its easily the best kept secret in the vacation industry!


----------



## Slwags (Sep 7, 2018)

I have been to the resort.  My brother/sister in law own two timeshares there that they paid full price for.  Thought it would be nice to own one at same resort.  They would be upset if I got it for a $1 lol.


----------



## jhac007 (Sep 7, 2018)

Slwags said:


> I have been to the resort.  My brother/sister in law own two timeshares there that they paid full price for.  Thought it would be nice to own one at same resort.  They would be upset if I got it for a $1 lol.



Knock, knock.......is that opportunity at the door (but do consider the seasons)?


----------



## breezez (Sep 7, 2018)

Timeshares are the one thing in Life you never really pay off.   Your fees don’t stop until you find someone else to take it.

This doesn’t necessarily make it a bad thing, as long as you understand this.   These cost normally never get lower and generally increase a bit faster than inflation.  I would say 5% average increase in fees annually.  At this rate your MF’s double in about 14.5 years

All said though a $1.00 Timeshare could also be very rewarding.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 7, 2018)

The value of TSs is the quality of the vacations and memories you and your family get from them. But getting what your bro's family paid Thou$and$ for, for a buck gives some quiet satisfaction!

Jim


----------



## bluehende (Sep 7, 2018)

I have bought 2 of these and they are legit.  Like in anything there are some scammers but in general they are legit.  As others have said sometimes a dollar is way overpriced.  You are in the right place to learn how to spot those steals and avoid the dogs.


----------



## dayooper (Sep 8, 2018)

If you are nervous about the seller, use this community to get your information. Many of the eBay sellers have had discussions about them here. You can do a search on the forums or just ask if anybody’s day has had any interaction with them and would they recommend. If you are going to pose the question, I would use the Buying, Selling and Renting forum.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 8, 2018)

My famous phrase:  "The devil is in the details"

Many eBay sights have timeshares for sale that are: 

incorrectly described (size, location, season etc...)
inaccurately labeled  (maintenance fees, closing costs, first use)
not as represented (fraudulent or unintentionally misrepresented)
Before buying on eBay, you should become an 'expert' on what you're looking for and what to expect.  If you win a bid, don't send 1 red cent until you fully understand what you've potentially purchased and have some reasonable documentation of the property description (deed, estoppel, legal ownership description)

It's a minefield.  Really, you should base your expectations on the reputation of the eBay seller.  There are good ones and not-so-good ones.



доверяй, но проверяй
doveryay, no proveryay


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 8, 2018)

taterhed said:


> My famous phrase:  "The devil is in the details"
> 
> Many eBay sights have timeshares for sale that are:
> 
> ...



+1 ^^^.  My personal favorite is eBay listings that show the wrong pictures.  They describe a whatever-it-is timeshare for sale, and then show some extraordinary pictures - from some other location.  It is so easy to mislead a novice buyer into thinking the fancier pictures are from the resort they're about to buy - only for them to find out later it's not even close to being the same place.  Or they'll show pictures of a two-bedroom unit, when the auction is for a one-bedroom timeshare.  It cannot be overstated:  Due diligence is critical!

Dave


----------



## taterhed (Sep 8, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> +1 ^^^.  My personal favorite is eBay listings that show the wrong pictures.  They describe a whatever-it-is timeshare for sale, and then show some extraordinary pictures - from some other location.  It is so easy to mislead a novice buyer into thinking the fancier pictures are from the resort they're about to buy - only for them to find out later it's not even close to being the same place.  Or they'll show pictures of a two-bedroom unit, when the auction is for a one-bedroom timeshare.  It cannot be overstated:  Due diligence is critical!
> 
> Dave




Exactly.  I was checking on some WKORV listings recently:

Ad listing says  WKORV
Picture is WKORV
MF is something like $26xx dollars (maybe WKORVN?)
Unit number is 52xxxxx   (obviously bldg. 5)
Description clearly describes the joys of WKORV and the 'resort view'  (no such thing)
I may have combined some items from more than one ad in the interest of humor....

but the point is:  clueless seller, wrong info, probably not intentional.

That's on an ad with tons of information and some obvious clear indicators.  Pick a somewhat obscure resort/ownership with less clear details and tons of variation between units, phases, points/weeks, float/fixed etc.....   you get the picture.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Sep 8, 2018)

taterhed said:


> My famous phrase:  "The devil is in the details"
> 
> Many eBay sights have timeshares for sale that are:
> 
> ...



^^^^^  Good advice here.  The best way to verify that the unit is as advertised is to request an estoppel from the seller.  You can do this now or after you win the auction because real estate auctions on eBay are not binding anyway.

The estoppel -- a document prepared by the management company or HOA -- states the unit type, size, season, and whether fees are paid up.  This is not title insurance (which is a waste on a $1 purchase) but rather a third party representation of exactly what it is that you would be buying.  My purchases have all been resale and I get an estoppel every time.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 8, 2018)

vacationtime1 said:


> ^^^^^  Good advice here.  The best way to verify that the unit is as advertised is to request an estoppel from the seller.  You can do this now or after you win the auction because real estate auctions on eBay are not binding anyway.
> 
> The estoppel -- a document prepared by the management company or HOA -- states the unit type, size, season, and whether fees are paid up.  This is not title insurance (which is a waste on a $1 purchase) but rather a third party representation of exactly what it is that you would be buying.  My purchases have all been resale and I get an estoppel every time.



I agree.  And even then, it's not always right.  I bought a 12K WorldMark account last Fall (2017) off eBay, and the estoppel said there was 12K credits available from 2017, and 12K credits available to borrow from 2018.  So 24K credits available.  I was fine with that.  On closing, I discovered I also had the 12K credits from 2016 available as well, for a total of 36K credits.  It was like getting a whole year's worth for free. Score! 

Dave


----------



## deslagle (Sep 8, 2018)

I bought a $1 timeshare.  I bid on ebay with a no reserve auction for over $100.
I bid the last  5 minutes and no one bid against me.  I got it for $1 U.S.
We had just been there at Whistler, BC at the Northstar and 
this was the Westin Whiski Jack 1 bedroom at the bottom of  Whistler mountain ski hill.
I was tickled.
Turns out the owners were tired of trying to sell it and wanted to get out of maintenance fees.
They had children now and did not need it as they could not use it.

I got Raintree Vacation Club 50,000 points yearly in the deal and always used the points to go to Sedona, Park City and Birch Bay.
Eventually, That particular Whiski Jack got dropped by Raintree for lack of paying maintenance fees by others. (what we were told...sounded legitimate)
I was given a choice to use my timeshare annually or Westin would take it back; No more points.

I valued the Raintree Points and worked out a deal with Whisk Jack Northstar and they slid the contract to 50,000 points to Whiski Jack Northstar annually.

If I had lost the unit, there would be no problem.  So what if  I lost a "Buck" plus the transfer fees but got usage for 6-8 years for so little money.

The 2nd part of the story is that Wyndham/Worldmark is now buying up foreclosed units in some/many of the Raintree properties.
Birch Bay is now majority Worldmark and Park City Miners Club is not far behind it.  The signs outside way Worldmark at the top and a little Raintree Vacation Club at the bottom.
I have always liked Raintree but dislike Wyndham hard core selling tactics.


----------



## Panina (Sep 8, 2018)

If you do your homework and know what you want $1 ebay deals can be finds. I will share.

I got a hgvc Plantation Beach Club on Hutchinson Island, beachfront, 1 br, week 52 fixed, worth 4800 points.

I got a Jade Tree on Myrtle Beach, 1 br 2 bath, beachfront spring week ( was looking for a 1 br for 2 years for a week I could use, lowest price $7000 I could find-ridiculous) for $1 plus I got $400 cash. 

I got a Blue Ridge Village, Banner Elk, NC, prime late summer week.

In addition to eBay $1 (free) were found here on tug,  red week and hoa sites that were just as good.

Tug - Hgvc Surf Club 2 br Marco Island December 
Tug - Sunrise Bay Resort and Club Marco Island Christmas week
HOA - website 2 weeks in a row, same unit Chetola Blowing Rock, NC 1 br June rhododendrons season
Redweek - fall foliage prime week at Blue Ridge Village

There are more but I think this shows there are great things out there for free  They also are all great traders in II, most having tdi of 150.


----------



## amycurl (Sep 8, 2018)

Panina said:


> OA - website 2 weeks in a row, same unit Chetola Blowing Rock, NC 1 br June rhododendrons season



If you ever want to consider renting one of those weeks to a friendly TUGger, please feel free to send me a PM! I've heard great things about Chetola, but have never been. (I do have good family friends in Blowing Rock.) Also, I'm now starting to wonder if we live close to each other...


----------



## geerlijd (Sep 11, 2018)

$1 is a little over priced.  

I just won an auction at $0.01, for a summer week in Northern MI.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 11, 2018)

geerlijd said:


> $1 is a little over priced.
> 
> I just won an auction at $0.01, for a summer week in Northern MI.


That is funny.


----------



## dayooper (Sep 11, 2018)

geerlijd said:


> $1 is a little over priced.
> 
> I just won an auction at $0.01, for a summer week in Northern MI.



Where did you buy?


----------



## singingcowgirl (Sep 12, 2018)

I bought 3 different ts on eBay, 2 of them for $1, one of them had $499 in closing costs, the other one $0 closing costs (seller paid all.) Grandview at Las Vegas week, bought it to go to (just came back!). VV@Parkway in points. As with any timeshare purchase, be sure to buy at a resort you would like to go to. I have had no problems with mine. The sellers used closing companies and everything went smoothly.


----------



## geerlijd (Sep 17, 2018)

I bought at Shanty Creek Vacation Club (my second week there).  the $0.01 value got better though, I thought 2018 was paid, and my first use was 2019.  However, it turned out that 2019 paint fee is also paid, so my $0.01 bought my week there next year!





dayooper said:


> Where did you buy?



Sent from my KFDOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## dayooper (Sep 17, 2018)

geerlijd said:


> I bought at Shanty Creek Vacation Club (my second week there).  the $0.01 value got better though, I thought 2018 was paid, and my first use was 2019.  However, it turned out that 2019 paint fee is also paid, so my $0.01 bought my week there next year!
> 
> Sent from my KFDOWI using Tapatalk



Nice!


----------

